
PHP vs Java, Which one is going to rule the Tech World? - danieljackson
http://innoppl.pen.io/
======
stephenr
There is nothing about java in the article (ba article title) and it as usual
tries to compare a framework to a language.

------
sehrope
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_choice>

